# How You Can Jazz up Your Guitar Playing



## apixamonkey (Sep 26, 2018)

Trying some put some regular posts and contribute more to the community! Here is my favorite style of playing and I do this type of progression a lot because it gives the good old power chord a new life. All these happen when you add the minor 9th chords to the progress instead of using root note and 5th - the transitional power chords

A little background of the minor 9th

The minor ninth chord consist of a minor seventh chord and a major ninth. The formula is 1, ♭3, 5, ♭7, 9. This chord has a more jazzy voicing! 

Comment down below what you guys think of this little tips 

How To Jazz Up Your Guitar Playing?


----------

